# Canon 60D



## fudi50 (Jun 12, 2013)

Some how I inadvertantly triggered the shutter delay, I searched through the book but can not find  reference I guess self timer?


----------



## KmH (Jun 12, 2013)

Moved to the Canon forum.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

On the top display check where it says drive, if you are in timer mode  it shows a clock or a clock with a 2 under it, press the drive button to cycle through the options and change it to what you want.


----------

